YC App: What was your answer to the last question? - mattjaynes
======
mattjaynes
Since this came up recently, I thought I'd share my answer and also ask other
applicants to share theirs. I'm sure there were some great ones!

Also, non-applicants - what _would_ you have answered? :)

\------------

### Question:

Please tell us something surprising or amusing that one of you has discovered.
(The answer need not be related to your project.)

### Answer:

Personal discovery: To get your bottom _really_ clean after a BM:

1\. Wipe

2\. Put a dab of lotion or soft-soap (lotion works better) on some doubled-up
toilet paper

3\. Wipe again and repeat until you are squeeky clean

I know this is random - but man it works great!

Bonus: Those air-freshener sprays don't work. You end up with a bathroom
smelling like air-freshener and poo vapors. What works fantastic is the squirt
body sprays from the Body Shop - for some reason if you just squirt those in
the air after the BM, it totally kills the BM smell and all you can smell is
the body spray (disclaimer: I learned that from a girlfriend).

~~~
knewjax
Tiger Woods can benchpress 320lbs

------
walesmd
I'm a non-applicant, but my response would be:

It's completely astonishing the change that occurs in a man the moment his
first child is born. Not when his child is born, or after, but _as_ the child
is being born - the father actually changes and is never the same person
again. Nothing is more important than that child and as the father you will
make sure everyone understands that, and if they don't they had better get the
hell out of your way - cause you are man and you are repopulating the Earth.

~~~
mattjaynes
Amen! Keep repopulating bro!

------
edawerd
Please tell us something surprising or amusing that one of you has discovered.
(The answer need not be related to your project.)

I feel that a lot of people I've met have a startup mentality hidden deep
within them, but are unwilling to share it publicly. It's only when you pry a
little deeper do you realize they share the same desires that you do. For
example, I met 2 of my coworkers at startup school that I had NO IDEA were
into startups because they never talked about it at work. To a certain extent,
many people haven't come out of the "startup closet".

------
blader
"We found from someone we met that random number generators on poker sites are
powered by actual physical devices (e.g. lava lamps), and the results are
cached for many thousands of hands in advance. So in a very loose sense,
everything that happens in an online poker hand is predetermined. Since we're
both big on poker, we found that kind of a mindfuck."

~~~
BrandonM
Hmm... you could argue that everything in a real world poker hand is
predetermined since the cards are shuffled before they are dealt and they are
not reordered thereafter. Of course, if you're playing online, future hands
are also predetermined, a property that is not typically true when you are
playing in real life, so I guess that makes it strange.

The thing to keep in mind, though, is that as long as no one has the means to
predict what will happen during a given hand (aside from using standard
probability), then the game might as well not be predetermined. It's basically
the same as the free will vs. destiny argument, as far as I can tell.

------
rwalker
I discovered that a surprisingly large number of improv and sketch comedy
performers are hackers. (something like 15%)

------
rms
Kevin has discovered the universe's greatest civilization:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Attractor>

And before anyone else gets upset, this is a dupe, but I'm curious to hear
responses from those who missed the first thread.

------
omarish
"if you have a date function at 10pm, your date will be angry with you if at
10:45 you're not dressed and are talking to your buddies about image
sharpening algorithms"

